# Typhoon Philippine School of Combat - Stockton, CA?



## MSTCNC (Aug 7, 2006)

Afternoon, Gang!

I was wondering if anyone is a student at the *Typhoon Philippine School of Combat* in the Stockton/Modesto area of California...

I'm trying to hook up with an old MA buddy from my early years training in Jukido Juijitsu... His name is Victor Gellineau... and I believe that he's now a Kung Fu instructor out there...

Any help would be appreciated... as I'd really LOVE to catch up with him, and see how the last 20+ years has treated him!

Thank you in advance for any help/assistance! :asian:

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is the schools contact info.  Since he is listed as an instructor, you should be able to contact him there.

Typhoon Filipino School of Martial Arts
4120 Franklin Boulevard
Sacramento, CA 95820
(916) 981-7627
(916) 445-5155


----------



## thekuntawman (Aug 7, 2006)

please send me an email. thekuntawman@yahoo.com

victor and i are going to DC for a tournament in two weeks. are you from DC? are you in stockton?


----------



## thekuntawman (Aug 7, 2006)

andrew goodwin? call me (mustafa) i'll give you the number!


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 7, 2006)

Guro Mustafa,

I completely missed your reply here! :wah: 

Yes, DC is only about an hour or so away...

It would've been nice to reunite with Victor... he was good people way back then... and I'm sure he still is...

In any event, please feel free to provide Victor with my email address... and THANK YOU for helping me to find and old friend! :asian:

Yours in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 7, 2008)

did you get to talk to him? sorry, i havent been on the web site in a long time, i just talk to his wife yesterday.

if you email me i will give you his phone number! 

also if you know someon in stockton, i am going to begin my classes there soon.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2008)

thekuntawman said:


> also if you know someon in stockton, i am going to begin my classes there soon.



What will you be teaching? We get so little variety here in Indiana--it must be great to be in a martial arts hotbed like California!


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 7, 2008)

i will be teaching jow ga first, and then when that class is full im going to add eskrima. i will only teach kuntaw here in sacramento.

i have a partner who is a black belter under professor vee's student, anton muhammad. we are looking for a place tomorrow for a location.


----------

